# Butternut squash sprouts...



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Are they edible?

I halved my butternut squash to find that the seeds had sprouted (inside the squash!!). I usually use the seeds but I don't know what to do with these sprouts.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Toolip (Mar 7, 2008)

:


----------



## Catherine Dye (Jan 21, 2014)

I was making butternut squash soup today and had the same thing happen to me. They looked just like bean sprouts, so I tasted one. That was around noon. It is now almost 10pm and I'm still alive, so they're not poison. I thought they tasted better than bean sprouts. I am going to use them the same way I do bean sprouts. I'm either gonna make a stir fry of some sort or a "Weight Watcher's Spaghetti." Just substitute them for pasta, add your favorite marinara sauce and extra-lean ground beef, or ground turkey (omit meat to make it vegetarian) and you have a delicious, healthier, low calorie version of "spaghetti". (this can also be done with spaghetti squash)


----------

